# Storing weapons for relative



## MPD (Oct 17, 2004)

Quick question. Can I store my father in-law's guns at my home? I have a class A. He can't have them at his over 55 apt. 
Thx


----------



## ksimons (Apr 16, 2014)

There is know reason you with a class A lic can not store a legally owned firearm. I would get something in writing saying you are not responsible meaning fire or act of God type of thing. Keep it locked up you are good.


----------



## MPD (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks.


----------

